# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  ASSISIbf, animal and robot Societies Self-organise and Integrate by Social Interaction (bees and fish), Artificial Life Laboratory, Graz, Austria

## Airicist

Contributors:

Artificial Life Laboratory

LARICS – The Laboratory for Robotics and Intelligent Control Systems

twitter.com/AssisiEU

----------


## Airicist

Machine Vision Multi CASUS Control 

 Published on May 5, 2014




> Self organized anti-collision system

----------


## Airicist

ASSISIbf Multi-Target Tracking Software 

 Published on Jul 25, 2014




> ASSISIbf Multi-Target Tracking Software:
> Example of a mixed-society (robot-animal interaction)
> Circles: Measurements
> Crosses: Tracked agents
> The artificial agent is named as Ag0

----------

